
Sky: A 60fps GPU-Powered Text Editor - noajshu
https://github.com/evanw/sky
======
ngrilly
Impressive piece of work for a single developer.

~~~
jmiserez
Also some cool demos on his website:
[http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)

------
jandrese
The title makes it sounds like a crack at javascript developers. That they
need a GPU to make a text editor.

~~~
supernintendo
The title doesn't mention JavaScript nor is the editor written in or
exclusively compiled to it. Further, modern JavaScript engines are very fast.
The main performance bottleneck in web-based editors like Atom or Light Table
is the DOM. The web target of this editor only makes use of two DOM nodes -
the <canvas> that everything renders to and a hidden <input> for capturing
user input.

